# Elba island transport questions



## Jav (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all,
I will be traveling to Elba island from Florence on 6 May '11 and from Elba island to  8 May '11 and I have a few questions:
1) I will be taking a direct train (5:35am) early morning from Florence (Firenze s.m.n) to piombino. 
    Which piombino station (nearest to the port) should I alight at?
2) how far is that train station from the port and how do I get to the port from that train station?
3) Is it advisable to make reservations for ferries for that day as well as for 8 May '11? I need to catch a 9+ am train back to Rome.
4) how much will it cost to take a taxi from Porto ferrario to marina de campo? We will be staying there for 2 nights.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fabrizio (Apr 12, 2011)

*Elba island transport questions (reply)*

Hello Jav,
when you take the train to Piombino be sure the last stop is “*Piombino Marittima*”. This train station is close to the port, and you can reach the quay in a couple of minutes just walking.

As to ferries, it is absolutely *advisable to make reservations* in advance. On the 8th, if you need to take the 9 am train to Rome, it is indispensable you reserve a ferry that gets to Piombino...let’s say around 8,30 and no later, in order for you to have enough time to reach the station at your leisure. In fact the boat needs some time to dock in the harbour.

You can check train schedules on this website. 

As regards your last question, I really don’t know how much the taxi costs. Marina di Campo is 14 kilometers from Porto Ferraio.......so I guess the *fare will not be cheap*.

Here you can read an interesting guide to Elba, maybe before getting there.

Hope this helps 

Enjoy beautiful Elba!!


----------



## Jav (Apr 12, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for your help!
May I know which site should I use to reserve the ferry tickets online? 

I was also wondering, is it the peak season during my visit? Thus it is absolutely necessary to reserve ferry tickets even if we are travelling without use of a car?


----------



## Lourdes (Apr 12, 2011)

If you're using the ferry without a car, then you don't need to reserve or buy tickets ahead of time. Just get them once you get to the docks, see which ferry is the next one you can take and get tickets then!

May is not yet peak season for Elba, so regardless even if traveling with a car, I wouldn't say you need to book tickets ahead of time.

If you already have a place booked in Marino di Campo, ask the owners or hotel whether they can come pick you up in Portoferraio or offer a better idea of the taxi fare - being local they will surely be able to better tell you how much the fare might be.

Enjoy Elba, it is beautiful!


----------



## Jav (May 3, 2011)

*Enquiry*

Hi, just wondering, can I buy a ticket for a train leaving from Firenze SMN to Piombino (buying ticket at Roma termini) on the first day in Rome?


----------



## Lourdes (May 4, 2011)

Yes, you can buy train tickets for any destination at any of the train stations or travel agencies that sell train tickets. 
So feel free to go ahead and buy your ticket in Rome so that you don't have to worry about getting it later. Just make sure to check your tickets before walking away to make sure that time and destination stamped on the ticket are correct as requested!!


----------

